# My First Hedgie is Coming Home with Me this Wednesday!!!



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

The title explains most of it but anyways my very first hedgie, Rosalie Mae (Rosy for short) is finally coming home with me this Wednesday!!!! Squeeeeeeee!! I'm sooo excited!  I would defiantly try to figure out how to attach a photo (I'm technology stupid though) :lol: .


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yay! So exciting! Try to post photos when you get her!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I know how excited you must be. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

*Photos!*

I finally found out how to attach photo today. So here is a photo of my hedgehog, Rosalia:









Sorry for the wait.


----------

